

Bull City Startup Stampede: 60 days of free space, free advice for startups - mindcrime
http://www.startupstampede.com/

======
kacy
As someone who works for one of the bootstrapped startups in the area, I
wanted to let you know that your company would be missing a huge opportunity
if you passed this up. That is if you live in the area. :-)

~~~
mindcrime
I'm tempted to apply, but I don't _need_ the office space part, and I can't be
there all day anyway because of my $DAYJOB. But the advice from successful
founders part could be beneficial. But then again, successful people are - in
my experience - surprisingly willing to meet and talk with you one on one if
you ask nicely, excepting "celebrity" types who just don't have time to deal
with all the people wanting access to them.

Plus my "team" is still just me at the moment, which isn't very impressive.
But if the right things were to happen by March 11, I might just give it a
shot anyway.

------
mindcrime
There's a lot of cool stuff going on here in the RTP area... I really have a
feeling that you're going to see some kickass startups emerging from this area
over the next little while. We may be somewhat unknown at the moment, but a
startup culture is slowly starting to take shape. I foresee good things for
RTP area startup founders in the future.

------
ahoughton
One of the things that isn't mentioned well on the website is the Internet
connection in the space. It's 50mb down by 5mb up. This service hasn't even
been rolled out to cable customers in NC yet, pretty cool. I might move my
office to Main Street in Durham for a few weeks to get work done a little bit
faster.

